# Food Safety News Thu 4/30/2020



## daveomak.fs (Apr 30, 2020)

Food Safety News
Thu 4/30/2020 4:02 AM











Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 


























* A norovirus vaccine would save hundreds of lives and millions of dollars*
By News Desk on Apr 30, 2020 12:05 am A norovirus vaccine could save 900 lives a year and prevent 109,000 hospital admissions, 465,000 emergency room visits and 2.27 million urgent care visits, Oxford University Press reports for the Infectious Diseases Society of America. Health care cost savings from a norovirus vaccine would run between $430 and $740 million annually, according to the study...  Continue Reading




 


 




* Slovenian study reveals low levels of C. difficile in food*
By Joe Whitworth on Apr 30, 2020 12:03 am Researchers in Slovenia have described results from a long-term, national Clostridioides difficile food surveillance project. Positive results were found in meat, fresh produce and poultry. The three-year period of testing revealed a low proportion of Clostridioides — formerly Clostridium — difficile contaminated food and high genotype variability. As the risk of infection associated with Clostridioides...  Continue Reading

* Trump’s order to keep meat plants open gives big business a loophole*
By Center for Science in the Public Interest on Apr 30, 2020 12:02 am Opinion President Trump’s executive order keeping meat plants open during the COVID-19 pandemic is a further threat to the health of the women and men who produce our food. The order would gut any incentive that companies do the right thing to protect the workforce, and instead push risks onto workers. By invoking the Defense Production...  Continue Reading

* FASFC: Checks continue despite Coronavirus control measures*
By News Desk on Apr 30, 2020 12:01 am Almost 4,500 kilograms of food has been confiscated by the Belgian food safety agency. The agency stressed it has continued efforts to protect public health since control measures for coronavirus were put in place in mid-March. Vehicle inspections by a unit of the Federal Agency for the Safety of the Food Chain (FASFC) have led...  Continue Reading

* Pathogens, misbranding, undeclared colors, etc. spur alert modifications*
By News Desk on Apr 30, 2020 12:00 am The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click on the links to view the full alerts. Import Alert Description URL...  Continue Reading


----------

